# kiitos seurasta...



## janina

Hi! For the last few days I have been translating an English documentary. Unexpectedly I've come across a phrase which sounds like Finnish to me. It is said by a TV host at the end of the programme: Kiitos seurasta ja nahdaan (with double dot above each a) ensi kerralla taas uusin liikkein. Hei hei. I think I can guess what it means but I'd like to know for sure. Could anyone translate it for me, please? I'd be grateful. Thanks


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I am very bad with it but I venture to suggest it means something like: Thank you for being with us (lit. for the company) and (come back to)watch a new programme issue again.


----------



## janina

That's what I thought. Thanks very much


----------



## DrWatson

*Kiitos seurasta ja nähdään ensi kerralla taas uusin liikkein. Hei hei.

*Because it's said in the end of a TV show, it could be translated as:
"Thank you for watching and we'll see you again next time with new moves/exercises. Bye bye."

I'm guessing it's some kind of a gymnastic exercise or sport programme, thus the final utterance *uusin liikkein* (lit. with new moves). Setwale_Charm's translation was very good, and she correctly pointed out that *kiitos seurasta* is literally "thank you for the company".


----------



## janina

Thanks very much again. You've been both very helpful


----------



## Setwale_Charm

DrWatson said:


> *Kiitos seurasta ja nähdään ensi kerralla taas uusin liikkein. Hei hei.*
> 
> Because it's said in the end of a TV show, it could be translated as:
> "Thank you for watching and we'll see you again next time with new moves/exercises. Bye bye."
> 
> I'm guessing it's some kind of a gymnastic exercise or sport programme, thus the final utterance *uusin liikkein* (lit. with new moves). Setwale_Charm's translation was very good, and she correctly pointed out that *kiitos seurasta* is literally "thank you for the company".


 

 I can hardly believe my eyes!!! There hasn`t been anything good about my Finnish since Adam!!!


----------

